#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  Egyptian Petroleum Video Library

## Mohamed

*Dear all* *I'm pleased to announce establish of Egyptian Petroleum Video Library* * which can be access from the following link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
.

* * And I hope to help me in development this library by your suggestions
* 


*Note: Because Video Library database doesn't have any bridge for vBulletin database at this time. 
You will have to register again in Video Library (using the same vb Form account  or not).* *
* See More: Egyptian Petroleum Video Library

----------


## aliali

seems great

----------


## ndasone

great work

----------


## Kamel

Thanks Mohamed,
Can you explain how to download these video.

----------


## dchernandezs

It is incredible is the most simple to learn, have i one to provide,  what is the procedure for up to page?

----------


## rolando

Its good works.

Thanks. :Smile:

----------


## Mohammad Hussain

I am not able to open the said link....**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]...
Can you please verify is that link working properly ??

Regards,

M. Hussain

----------


## Assylbek

thank you,
this is very good from you side to make such a big petrochemical site.
I appreciate your work done, I'm sure god bless you.
regards.

----------


## dchernandezs

thanks

----------


## driller_2008

hi
thanks for everything.
how can i download video from video library?
Regards.

----------


## luismoncada

thank you

----------


## kamalnashar

thanks

----------


## jackjack

dear friend could you guid me how to watch these videos ill be greatfull

See More: Egyptian Petroleum Video Library

----------


## qinshenggao

I have taken part in the library! 3Q

----------


## hchugtai

I tried to watch videos but nothing happened. Did i do somthing wrong? Can you please guide me how to use video library?
Haider

----------


## Mohamed

it work very Good now 
We can use this link to suggest new video 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Notes*
*Please note that you can suggest videos from these locations: YouTube, Google Video, MySpace TV, MetaCafe, DailyMotion, Veoh, Current.com, ClipFish.de, MyVideo.de, Break.com and EyeSpot.com.* Submissions from other sites will be rejected.


and we can register from here

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sopolsing

very good

----------


## Petrorafo

Well, I could see the videos of that page normally.





> I tried to watch videos but nothing happened. Did i do somthing wrong? Can you please guide me how to use video library?
> Haider

----------


## stingy39

Sorry but nothing happened... even I created an account... I think videos not available now!!!

----------


## Ahmedhashim09

Thank you very much,,,this is very helpful

Keep up the good work

----------

